# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Bloed bij het klaarkomen

## JackT

Ik ben 65 en al enige jaren een liesbreuk. Sinds een week krijg ik bloed bij het plassen en klaarkomen. Wat zou eraan gedaan moeten worden.

----------


## ikke64

Hoi Jack,
Belangrijk is het om zo spoedig mogelijk een huisarts te bezoeken. Neem ochtend urine mee. (eventueel gekoelt bewaren) Dit kan van alles zijn. Van een "eenvoudige" blaas ontsteking tot prostaat kanker en alles daar tussen.

Gr ikke

----------


## luna400

mijn partner had he ook wel eens en dat kwam doo dat de prostaat vergroot was.zou toch ff naar de dokter gaan gr luna

----------

